# pigeons killing trees?



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

so, the Saga of me and my neighbors continues. They hate pigeons, and turns out they are going to try to get a few hawks intoduced here to eat them. One of them, that will at least TALK to me instead of yell at me, says that besides the pigeons pooping on their cars, that the other problem is the pigeons killing the trees. By landing on the branches and eating the buds off the trees. Now, i have seen the pigeons land on branches, and eat the buds off trees, but if i could convince them that the pigeons arent KILLING the trees by doing this, maybe i can stop them. Or do they kill trees by eating the buds? Does anyone know, or have some REAL scientific data on this somewhere? Long shot, but thought i'd ask your opinion on this at least.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Never saw a tree killed by a pigeon, come to think of it. Bird poop in general is very good fertilizer, by the way. If it weren't for the birds pooping, a lot of our vegetation would die off.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

what about them eating the buds, would that kill it?
By the way Pidgey, HOW ARE YOU??? Havent talked to you in a bit. I just released the one that had a broken leg that you helped me with. Like 2 hours ago! The infection went away, swelling went down, and he could use his leg again! Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

First off, Moxie, since they are the ones alleging that pigeons kill trees by landing on them and eating the buds, then they are the ones that should
have to supply the scientific data supporting their claim, right?

Secondly, "dead-heading" and "pinching-back" are gardeners techniques that
allow for new growth to come in while also directing how the plant grows.
Pinching back buds doesn't cause a tree to die, rather it encourages it to
grow in one direction or another.

fp


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

feral pigeon speaks the truth, we have to dead head our roses so they can grow back bigger and better.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI XXXMOXIEXXX, First let say that if your birds are landing in your neigbors trees and eating buds,you are doing something wrong. You must maintain control and the tool for control is feed if your birds are hungery you should be able to control them.Now if your birds are eating the buds of the trees they are after something that is lacking in their feed.Pigeons will eat greens so you must supply greens in the form of Kale,or Lettues,1 or 2times a week. Feed them their regular feed and give them kale after. I fly racing homers and there only 3 places that allow them to be in the air ,on the landing board, or in the loft. .GEORGE


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, it was the ONE thing they have said that i didnt hav an answer to, but good point. didnt think of that. A lot of people have told me that they kill trees, but i never listened, or had to listen, but they say that Tufts Veterinary school has a program that will introduce hawks to pigeon areas, and i have yet to find it online, but these people are some of the very few people that do have money here, so they could afford it. I said maybe you should try birth contriol instead, but they said, "who would buy the seed and birth control?" well, YOU"RE the only ones bothered by them maybe you should! I guess theyll pay for a hawk, not anything else.
I tried to tell them the hawks come in the winter anyways, as much as i hate it, but they want to BUILD a nest for hawks to stay here year round. Well, hawks nests can kill the trees they are on, because they keep buliding and building on it till the tree falls down.
So, no matter how many buds the pigeons eat, it wont hurt the tree? I didnt think so. But they say that pigeons landing continually on branches kills the branches, and i have seen this, but i think the branches are already dead/dying when the pigeons decide to land there. ARGGGG! this is stressing me out. They filed police reports against me, its insanity!
So, i havent been around much lately, nice to be back and check in with everyone. I am so busy with school, but i think i am going to try and take another job and save up for a car, this is all getting so ridiculous in terms of getting help for any animal that i cannot help myself. So, i'll actually have to chill on the pigeon thing for a bit, if and when i get this other job, but in the long run, it will be more benificial to animals/birds.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

George, what do you mean there is only three places that they are allowed to be in the air? Are there banned pigeon flying skies?
I see them eat grass here all the time, and didnt know they would eat kale? Oh, and these are not MY pigeons per say, they are feral, and i live in a city, so it's not even my "neighbors" trees, it is the cities trees, in front of their condo building!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

George is saying that as an owner of pigeons who flies them, there are
only three places he allows them to be, that is, the air, the loft, or the landing
board. This keeps neighbor disputes to a minimum.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, that's interesting that they filed a report w/the police department.

If you have no loft & aren't feeding them from your yard, I don't see how 
you could be adversely affected by the report. But who knows....

fp


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ummm, they made it illegal 6 mos ago to feed any birds in any public space, anbd it's illegal to build lofts for pigeons now too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> what about them eating the buds, would that kill it?
> By the way Pidgey, HOW ARE YOU??? Havent talked to you in a bit. I just released the one that had a broken leg that you helped me with. Like 2 hours ago! The infection went away, swelling went down, and he could use his leg again! Thanks!


Busier'n any human should be, that's for sure. I've been trying to get some rest from all the stuff at work today by taking it slow around here and even posting on the forum. Last week was all working through seismic calculations and stuff for some units we're sending to California. If you think working through dosages is bad, lemme' tell ya'... !

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> George, what do you mean there is only three places that they are allowed to be in the air? Are there banned pigeon flying skies?
> I see them eat grass here all the time, and didnt know they would eat kale? Oh, and these are not MY pigeons per say, they are feral, and i live in a city, so it's not even my "neighbors" trees, it is the cities trees, in front of their condo building!


 HI XXMOXIEXX, I see there have been a miss understanding on my part. I did not realize that you are feeding a feral flock.What i said applies to my race birds of which i have control. GEORGE


----------

